# Great Rock Videos



## Brick Top (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you have a few favorite ROCK videos? Now I do mean ROCK and not rap or hip hop or country or bluegrass &#8230;. just REAL ROCK videos.

If you any favorites and have a link to where they can be found post them and share. 


Here is one to get the ball rolling. Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Do You Wanna Touch Me


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELpxApT8Kc


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 28, 2010)

AD DC ..AND BON SCOTT REMEMBER SEEING THEM IN CONCERT..SHOT DOWN IN FLAMES www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULml9Zw5tug


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 28, 2010)

RIP Dimebag! 

[youtube]zKG0XHrfaKY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## madcatter (Dec 29, 2010)

Well How about a whole Rock movie.... The Song Remains the same by Zep has to be there....


----------



## beardo (Dec 29, 2010)

[youtube]OjyZKfdwlng[/youtube]


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 29, 2010)

How do you do that? I thought posting, pic's is a bitch


----------



## beardo (Dec 29, 2010)

[youtube]t5fOvcta3Ws[/youtube][youtube]3z5kdZld-JI[/youtube]
Is Peater Gabriel rock? videos crazy


----------



## angrygranola (Dec 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;m9KbmRTgigQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KbmRTgigQ[/video]

[video=youtube;iI7227GHvQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI7227GHvQY&feature=channel[/video]

[video=youtube;XUd4Cbc49mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUd4Cbc49mg[/video]


----------



## pilgram (Dec 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;iM6nasmkg7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM6nasmkg7A[/video]......is this what your looking for Bricktop


----------



## beardo (Jan 3, 2011)

[youtube]UrGw_cOgwa8[/youtube]


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just get past the adds, only a few seconds...

Shinedown
[video=youtube;WGt-8adyabk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk[/video] 

Seether
[video=youtube;mF53On_P7qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF53On_P7qI[/video]


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not a music video, but The Rolling Stones' Gimme Shelter documentary is Rock'n'roll incarnate.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2011)

My to favorite things Hard Rock and MMA Kickin Ass! Just not my ass...lol
[video=youtube;0eXIOK2vOhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXIOK2vOhM[/video]


----------



## redivider (Jan 18, 2011)

i always thought this is like one of the most ROCK N ROLL WOOOO songs out there:

[youtube]V8rZWw9HE7o[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;uCavBvzx5wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCavBvzx5wc[/video] the best version of dream on


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;_wCG5JirihQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wCG5JirihQ&feature=related[/video]
one more


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;OMJ-A1n951Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y[/video]

Saw these guys live in 1985


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Slayer its really is raining blood.
[video=youtube;Sb-DTrMG4vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-DTrMG4vs[/video]


----------



## shawnx (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses
[video=youtube;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin
[video=youtube;IbSugn0dB4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbSugn0dB4c[/video]

Baba O'Riley - The Who
[video=youtube;hKUBTX9kKEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo[/video]


----------

